# Sleep Remedies?



## stevenStefano (Feb 7, 2014)

To cut a long story short I don't have a lot of free time and I've started exercising again, at nights when I get home from work at about 10pm. However despite the obvious benefits of exercise, a pretty big problem has arisen: I can't sleep at all. There's usually only 2-3 hours between the exercise and me going to bed and unless I start exercising in the mornings, there's not a whole lot I can do about it. So my question: does anyone have any ideas/remedies/vitamins etc that helps them sleep? I take linseed oil and cod liver oil and I think it helps a little but it's not doing enough at the minute


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 7, 2014)

Sleepytime tea or a chamomile tea will help


----------



## brianh (Feb 7, 2014)

Valerian root. Smells horrible but it does make you drowsy.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 7, 2014)

Xanax


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 7, 2014)

haha bkultra if you don't want to remember anything sure they are addictive for sure


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 7, 2014)

Have a baby - They will wear you out and then you will wish that you could sleep because they keep you up all night.

I will second the tea though too.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Feb 7, 2014)

Just to help us give you suggestions, is this something that you want to incorporate into your nightly sleep routine? Or more of a once in a while type thing? 

-Steve


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 7, 2014)

SpiceOfLife said:


> Just to help us give you suggestions, is this something that you want to incorporate into your nightly sleep routine? Or more of a once in a while type thing?



It would be every night since I exercise pretty much every night


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you thinking additional supplements/OTC/sleep aids, or more routine based stuff?

For OTC's things like 1-2 50mg Gravol can help, but Gravol can get addictive quickly. A lot of guys at my gym tend to like Melatonin, or if a doctor's available to you talk to her/him about a sleep aid like Lunesta. But with pills and such your body starts to get dependant on them so they're not ideal. And really bkultra is right. Benzos like Xanax or Ativan are often prescribed too. As an RN I've seen a lot and different things work for different people. 

To avoid the dependence thing, more routine based actions can help. Do things in the same order each night you're getting ready to go to bed, but make sure it's different from your morning routine (it can confuse your body if they're the same, because your morning routine is associated with waking up, so you do want to use the same exact order when you're trying to wind down for the evening). Avoid caffeine a few hours before going to bed, and alcohol. Alcohol is funny in that it depresses your CNS at first, but then your CNS rebounds and it winds you up again. Take hot showers before bed (heat dilates your blood vessels and as you start cooling down after your shower it's a natural signal to your body to start preparing for rest, like how your circadian rhythm works). 

-Steve


----------



## brianh (Feb 7, 2014)

DeepCSweede said:


> Have a baby - They will wear you out and then you will wish that you could sleep because they keep you up all night.



I haven't slept in about 2 years.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 7, 2014)

Melatonin helps me sleep. Comes in different dosages from 1mg to 10 mg. I would suggest starting out with just 1mg, as that tends to help for most people. After that, go as high as you want, as studies have shown that there are no real side effects, other than drowsiness.


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 7, 2014)

i used to have crazy trouble sleeping when i was working late nights. .5mg of melatonin worked wonders for me


----------



## ecchef (Feb 7, 2014)

I've used Gaia Herbs Sound Sleep. The only OTC natural product that was somewhat effective for me. Works best with a couple glasses of wine.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 7, 2014)

Another one for melatonin here. Get some 3mg tablets and if that doesn't work well enough you can safely take 2.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2014)

i used to use nyquil a lot for sleep, but its not an every night kind of thing... not particularly good for the body


----------



## brianh (Feb 7, 2014)

It varies so much from person to person. For me, OTC sleeping pills and meds give me restless leg syndrome and keep me up for torturous hours. Melatonin did nothing. Tried Seroquel which worked but made it so my sinuses were almost completely blocked. Ativan and Xanax works but of course it does! Gorging on wine sure works, too.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2014)

Copious amounts of hard booze.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 7, 2014)

Herbal cookies. Don't eat a whole one though.
That is if they are legal yet where you live.

I tried the Nyquil sleep aid. Didn't work for me, just made me feel weird.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 7, 2014)

bkultra said:


> Xanax



yep.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 7, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Herbal cookies. Don't eat a whole one though.
> That is if they are legal yet where you live.



or that.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 7, 2014)

Disagree on "herbal" cookies, that's a good way to wake up stoned if you take them and then go to sleep. They last a while, and you don't get very good rem sleep when you're stoned.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 7, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Disagree on "herbal" cookies, that's a good way to wake up stoned if you take them and then go to sleep. They last a while, and you don't get very good rem sleep when you're stoned.



I've never had that issue. I don't have as much experience as a Canadian is likely to, though.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds to me like you need to change your routine. Exercising at night is what's keeping you up. Stop that, get up earlier and exercise in the morning. You'll be invigorated for the day and sleep better at night.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 7, 2014)

panda said:


> Copious amounts of hard booze.



I'm with this guy or narcotics of course.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm such a lightweight that anything with an antihistamine in it knocks me out. I sometimes take a single tablet of Alka Seltzer Plus Night Cold Formula.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 8, 2014)

Rub one out.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2014)

Uhhh...smoke some herb? I wouldnt be surprised if this is one of the many reasons pot gets prescribed in the first place. Do you monitor your caffiene intake? How late in the day are you drinking coffee/soft drinks?


----------



## gavination (Feb 8, 2014)

Any substance is a bad idea because your body will basically become accustomed to needing if for sleep. It's been mentioned already, but it's worth repeating. You'll have a horrible time trying to sleep without it if you're on it long enough. Doesn't apply to everyone, but it isn't worth the risk in my opinion. I've known people who smoke a bit to sleep. Then they wake up when it wears off and have to smoke a bit more to actually go back to sleep. 

Melatonin is the same. Your body will produce less and less because your body is lazy. If it doesn't need to make it, why waste energy producing it?

Occasional use of a variety of things mentioned is fine. But don't become dependent. Change your routine as was mentioned. Workout in the morning. Next, try mediation or meditation tapes. Provides focus and relaxation for sleep if you're still having problems. For some people late evening carbs or sugar can affect metabolic rates as well and deter sleep. Acupuncture may help alter/reset your system. 

Everyone's different, but I would avoid substance use on a consistent basis at first and only resort to it if you must. 

Good luck!


----------



## panda (Feb 8, 2014)

^ makes me want to take some stuff. like those anti smoking commercials make me want to smoke a cig even more.


----------



## Sdkkds (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/hacking-sleep


----------



## gavination (Feb 8, 2014)

panda said:


> ^ makes me want to take some stuff. like those anti smoking commercials make me want to smoke a cig even more.



Haha! Go for it, I won't lose any sleep.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 8, 2014)

This thread is great and if anyone has any other ideas, keep them coming. To answer a couple of questions, I don't smoke or drink alcohol or coffee very much so they aren't the problem. I think I might try the tea idea first


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Feb 8, 2014)

If you're into natural things something like aromatherapy can help. Lavender pillow spray helps some people I know. It's fairly inexpensive so maybe it's worth a shot. I've also heard of success with taking a calcium/magnesium combo before bed as well.

- Steve


----------



## gavination (Feb 9, 2014)

Or if you want to try lavender, get one of these!

http://www.intelexusallc.com/for-kids/cozy-plush-1/cozy-plush.html

:lol2:


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Sound Conditioner then rub one out.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> Sound Conditioner then rub one out.



I use B&#822;o&#822;t&#822;h&#822;... I mean that sound conditioner


----------



## labor of love (Feb 10, 2014)

If a remedy cant give you some sort of dependency then it probably isnt worth your time.


----------



## charles222 (Feb 10, 2014)

melatone always worked for me. all natural too.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 11, 2014)

Melatonin works wonders. They have different dosages of it, so you might want to try a few. Sundown natural brand works well for me. I tried a higher dosage one once, but it made it a struggle to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 12, 2014)

Dream Burls said:


> Sounds to me like you need to change your routine. Exercising at night is what's keeping you up. Stop that, get up earlier and exercise in the morning. You'll be invigorated for the day and sleep better at night.



Agree totally.I thought exercise at night after work 11.00 PM would help me sleep cuz would get wired up putting out Banquets.Instead it pumped me up more making it harder to sleep.Something like exercise earlier,no caffine after certain time,sleepytime tea,stay away fr. sleep aid drugs can be bad for your health if you get addicted.I found reading in bed helps.Usually I start to nod off after a while.:sleeping:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a baby, and I work late nights. I come home and am always in go mode from work still and my body wont shut down sometimes until 5am. Extra Sleepy Time tea from New Mexico Tea Co is nice, it gives a nice effect, but typically after you lay down. Melatonin, and valerian root supplements. For me personally, I like to eat before going to bed while that is not recommended by anyone, but its typically the only meal I get in a day. I know you dont smoke, but maybe some of that island wonder plant in a brownie? Maybe change your workout routine to earlier in the day so that your body wont be in go mode before bed. Also, soundsleeping.com has this white noise generator I used to use for YEARS its awesome. Also, Pandora station called Ambient is really good. Also a hot bath with a couple drops of lavender oil and epsom salt does wonders.


----------

